# Iran election: Ahmadinejad registers despite Khamenei warning



## dani67 (Apr 12, 2017)

Former President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad has registered as a candidate in Iran's presidential election, despite being told not to by the Supreme Leader.

Mr Ahmadinejad, a hardliner who served two terms between 2005 and 2013, filed paperwork for the 19 May poll at the interior ministry in Tehran.

Last year, Ayatollah Ali Khamenei warned him that such a move was "not in his interest and that of the country".

But Mr Ahmadinejad told reporters on Tuesday that had been "just advice".

Associated Press journalists who witnessed Mr Ahmadinejad register on Tuesday said election officials were "stunned" when he submitted the paperwork.

President Hassan Rouhani, a moderate who negotiated a nuclear deal with world powers in 2015, is yet to register but is widely expected to seek a second term.

More than 120 people, including six women, submitted their names on the first day of registration on Monday, according to local media.

Image captionProspective candidates will be vetted by the powerful Guardian Council
Once the process ends on Saturday, the prospective candidates will be screened for their political and Islamic qualifications by the Guardian Council.

The clerical body will announce a final list of vetted candidates on 27 April.

Speaking after submitting his paperwork Mr Ahmadinejad said he was only helping his former vice-president, Hamid Baghaei, who registered alongside him.
Iran election: Ahmadinejad registers despite Khamenei warning - BBC News


----------



## dani67 (Apr 12, 2017)

*Analysis by BBC Persian's Jamshid Barzegar*
Mahmoud Ahmadinejad's decision to register is the biggest surprise so far in the presidential election.

Ayatollah Khamenei had indicated he did not want Mr Ahmadinejad to stand and it is unusual for anyone in the political establishment to go against the supreme leader's wishes. Those who do tend to pay for it.

Hardliners have made it clear they are angry and disappointed. Some have called Mr Ahmadinejad's move "unacceptable" and said it will spell the end of his political career.

All potential candidates have to be vetted by the Guardian Council and many observers believe Mr Ahmadinejad will not pass this hurdle.

But if he does, his entry into the race is likely to take some of the shine off the hardliners' preferred candidate, Ebrahim Raisi.

It will also be damaging to President Rouhani - especially with poorer voters who have yet to feel the effects of promised economic improvements following the nuclear deal, and could be swayed by Mr Ahmadinejad's populist rhetoric and promises to bring back subsidies to help people cope with inflation.


----------



## dani67 (Apr 12, 2017)

"I registered merely to support Baghaei and I will act according to the [supreme] leader's advice," he said. "I'll be serving Mr Baghaei with all my power."

He added: "Some people say that the [supreme leader's] advice was meant to completely forbid [me from running], but what the leader said was just advice... I am still committed to my moral promise."

Ayatollah Khamenei, who holds ultimate power over Iran's civil and religious affairs, said he had told him not to stand because it would "create bipolar opposites and divisions in the country which I believe is harmful".

Image captionMr Ahmadinejad said he was merely supporting the candidacy of Hamid Baghaei (right)
The disputed re-election of Mr Ahmadinejad in 2009 triggered the biggest protests in Iran since the Islamic Revolution in 1979.

Millions of people demanded a re-run, but the supreme leader insisted the result was valid and ordered a major crackdown on dissent that saw dozens of opposition supporters killed and thousands detained.

Analysts said Mr Ahmadinejad might be trying to put pressure on the Guardian Council not to disqualify Mr Baghaei, as it did with his former chief-of-staff in 2013.

Mr Baghaei was detained for seven months in 2015 on unspecified charges. In March, the judiciary said the case was still open, Reuters news agency reports.


----------



## deltex1 (Apr 12, 2017)

What is Ahmadinejad's position on giving up on development of nuclear weapons?


----------



## pismoe (Apr 12, 2017)

i love it simply based on what i know about '12ers' and  ahamadinighad and his ability to see beyond .   Maybe you oughta get to work on your fallout and boom shelter  Dani !!


----------



## pismoe (Apr 12, 2017)

little i know about 'ahmadin' is that he is a 12er hoping to help and hurry the return of the '12th imam' thats hidden in the / a well .   The 12th imam is supposed to usher in or bring all kinds of apocalyptic events on earth DTex.    --------------------   please correct me if i am mistaken Dani.


----------



## pismoe (Apr 12, 2017)

i think that 'ahmadin' is a hardliner who would never give anything up in a peaceful manner DTex !!


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 12, 2017)

Ahmadinejad was a great leader of the Iranian people.

I hope he wins the election.  ....     ..


----------



## pismoe (Apr 12, 2017)

and a video on 'ahmadin' , neat video as in the video there are scenes showing 'irans' military and air force and special operations .  ---     ---


----------



## dani67 (Apr 12, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> Ahmadinejad was a great leader of the Iranian people.
> 
> I hope he wins the election.  ....     ..




maybe Guardian Council disqualify him and his friends

*Iran’s leader to Ahmadinejad: DONT run in 2017*
September 26, 2016


- See more at: Iran’s leader to Ahmadinejad: DONT run in 2017


----------



## dani67 (Apr 12, 2017)

deltex1 said:


> What is Ahmadinejad's position on giving up on development of nuclear weapons?


ahmadinejad is unpredictable person.


----------



## dani67 (Apr 12, 2017)

why kahmenei dont like  ahmadinejad now?
because of this guy.
esfandiar mashaei.
he is ahmadi mastermind. ahmadi like him more than everybody.but khamenei hate him


----------



## pismoe (Apr 12, 2017)

dani67 said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> > What is Ahmadinejad's position on giving up on development of nuclear weapons?
> ...


----------------------------------------------------------------------   and thats why i like to see him as 'irans' leader .  I think that it'd be interesting to see President Trump , ahmadineghad and your 12th imam / mahdi butt heads .    Its gotta happen one of these days and best to butt heads while TRUMP is in charge Dani .


----------



## dani67 (Apr 12, 2017)

Iranian VP(mashaei): We are friends of the nation in Israel
While Iranian President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad frequently refers to Israel as an enemy regime, his deputy, Esfandiar Rahim-Mashaei declares on Saturday that Iran has no enemies, is 'a friend of the people in the United States and Israel'
Dudi Cohen|Published:  19.07.08 , 23:40
Ynetnews News - Iranian VP: We are friends of the nation in Israel


----------



## dani67 (Apr 12, 2017)

pismoe said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> > deltex1 said:
> ...


ahmadinejad is jew.
*MI6 CONFIRMS AHMADINEJAD'S JEWISH ROOTS*
*Iranian Embassy: 'It's not something we would ever talk about'*

Read more at MI6 confirms Ahmadinejad’s Jewish roots


----------



## dani67 (Apr 12, 2017)

rohuani won becasue election turnout was 78%.
but this election turnout will be low.
based on religious  and conservative .....= its haram if you dont vote .99 % of religious and conservative always vote in election.
low turnout is very bad for moderate and reformist


----------



## Preacher (Apr 12, 2017)

Awesome! He really drives the zionist scum nuts so I love it!


----------



## RodISHI (Apr 12, 2017)

dani67 said:


> rohuani won becasue election turnout was 78%.
> but this election turnout will be low.
> based on religious  and conservative .....= its haram if you dont vote .99 % of religious and conservative always vote in election.
> low turnout is very bad for moderate and reformist


Do they keep your name on the ballot? 

Rod was stationed at a base where Iranians were being trained in 1978. The Iranians tore the heck out of the base and the soldiers were told to stay in the quarters and stand down. Its a shame that Iran is such a closed country with extremist at the helm as it only hurts the people there.


----------



## dani67 (Apr 12, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> > rohuani won becasue election turnout was 78%.
> ...


*because of Iranian Green Movement(2009) bacause of ahmadinejad cheat and people protest. they afraid .... now*
*they didnt  cheat in last election(2013).*
*they changed system and its not easy for cheat now. all candidate send their ..... for watch *


----------



## RodISHI (Apr 12, 2017)

dani67 said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > dani67 said:
> ...


I watched a documentary of a guy that walked from south China, through the Mongol territory clear to Iran and he ended his journey in Syria. Iran has some beautiful places but its a deadly place for christian's and being that we are christian I wouldn't ever feel safe going there. I can also understand somewhat why it would be hard to overcome the crap that has came from that region of the world with so much violence in the name of 'their religion' and tribal sects.


----------



## dani67 (Apr 12, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...



no its not deadly place  for christian .
soccer is most popular sport in iran.  iran national team captain was iranian christian 
the iranian armeni.
people like christian too. everybody like to have christian friend . because they very good for make liqueur







regime dont like new christian. convert to christianity from islam .and be christian adviser.
change moslem faith to christianity .regime have problem with them.

chrismas 2017 in iran


----------



## RodISHI (Apr 12, 2017)

dani67 said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > dani67 said:
> ...


So you have a religious guy that doesn't really believe and thinks God needs his defense. The dude must not really believe that God can take care of him/her self so the imam has to use that strong arm approach.


----------



## dani67 (Apr 12, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...


based on islam. if you are moslem. you cant change your faith.  death penalty if you.....

for example im not moslen anymore. regime can kill me by law .but they dont .


----------



## RodISHI (Apr 12, 2017)

dani67 said:


> if you are moslem. you cant change your faith.  death penalty if you.....
> 
> for example im not moslen anymore. regime can kill me by law .but they dont .


The religious extremism crowd throughout is a bitch. All that does is create wars and misery. Everyone needs to at the least to abide in the Ten Commandments and the world would be a better place. 

I was reading where an international criminal used Iran as a safe place for awhile (an arab if I recall). He has a multi million dollar reward for his capture. Someone there should help catch him for you next time he gets in Iran. You could retire and help others along the way. If that happens remember your bud here in the states that tells you about it okay?


----------



## heil hitler (Apr 13, 2017)

Iran has been dealt a shitty hand by the west. I am not a fan of Islam by any means. However, as a people, I wish the Persians nothing but the best.


----------

